

Show HN: Morning Reader (beta) – Interesting stories from around the web - jlft

Morning Reader is simple way to see what’s trending in technology, startups and design. Stories are curated and ranked by an algorithm, powered by social signals. The Startups and Tech News topics may be interesting to the HN community. Check it out:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;morningreader.com&#x2F;beta&#x2F;startups<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;morningreader.com&#x2F;beta&#x2F;tech-news<p>Use this code to sign up: 5JBN26
======
kolev
Looks pretty nice and clean! Great job!

